# anyone out there a saltwater fly fisherman?



## tango (Mar 7, 2005)

just wonderin if im alone out here. if not, has any ever tried to catch a false albacore on the fly? Im goin to florida in april for 2 weeks, any recomendations on where hook up with some guides that can get me into maybe albies, skipjacks, or peanut dolpihin on the fly?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Not much saltwater to do fishing in here in northern Illinois. :lol:


----------

